# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Fried pine bark

## RangerXanatos

I just made a couple of strips of fried pine bark.  It was my first time trying it and I have to say that I was impressed.  I think I fried it a little too long, but it was edible.  Reminded me of slightly burnt popcorn.

----------


## crashdive123

I've never tried it - details man.  We need details.  Oh, and pics too.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Too late for pics, I've already ate it all.   :Oops: 

But the local power company came by and cut some trees that were in danger of falling on the power lines.  Some of what they cut were pine.  So I started working a small section up thinking about trying my hand at something like a bowl and spoon.  Then it hit me that the bark was edible.  So I just shaved down to the inner white looking bark before you get to the hard wood.  Made a couple of slivers of the inner bark, came inside and fried it.

----------


## oldtrap59

I asume that fresh cut is better? As Crash says , details are needed. Done alot of frying in my time but never have tried pine bark.

Oldtrap

----------


## SARKY

So you are talking about the cambrian layer of the bark?

----------


## RangerXanatos

This site calls it the phloem:  http://www.survivaltopics.com/surviv...ble-pine-bark/  It was the "more white" color under the outer bark.  If I have time tomorrow, I'll saw another piece off and maybe it will still be fresh enough to show the different layers.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> I asume that fresh cut is better? As Crash says , details are needed. Done alot of frying in my time but never have tried pine bark.
> 
> Oldtrap


The site also mentions that it being fresh makes it easier to peel the inner bark off in sheets.  Mine being a day some some hours old, would not come off in sheets like in the picture.

----------


## rwc1969

Was it woody, splintery?

----------


## RangerXanatos

Actually, no.  When I cut the pieces off, it was stringy like if it was a thin cut and it was firm if thicker.  Once fried, it was crisp much like a chip.

----------


## rwc1969

That's intersting, thanks. I wonder how it would taste if it was baked.

----------


## Ted

Always new it was edible, just never tried it. Thanks for posting!

----------


## Beans

This post reminds me of an old TV show. IIRC the man was Yual Gibson or something like that. He ate just about everything he could find.

----------


## RangerXanatos

I took some pictures and will be posting them up when I get to a faster connection.  That might be a couple of days.

----------


## your_comforting_company

> This post reminds me of an old TV show. IIRC the man was Yual Gibson or something like that. He ate just about everything he could find.


Possibly Euell Gibbons?
I think he wrote a few books about plants.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euell_Gibbons

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XJMIu18I8Y

----------


## Old GI

Oh yes, my Father must have told me about Mr Gibbons. :clap:

----------


## RangerXanatos

Took me a while, but I finally got them.  The tip of the knife is pointing to the part that you eat.  And there are some before and after cooking pictures.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## your_comforting_company

That's too crazy! this batch doesn't look burnt at all, how did it taste?

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like bacon.  Now close your eyes and use your imagination.

----------


## Rick

If he says turpentine I'm gonna spit.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Actually, my mother said turpentine.  My father said fried cardboard, and I thought of burnt popcorn.  I guess it depends to the individual.

----------


## WakeUp91

It doesn't look bad at all, too bad its a very small layer.

----------


## rebel

That's some funny stuff!  Rep your way.

----------


## klickitat

If you salt it and fry it in grease, it is a lot better.

 I learned about this as a kid. Bears, in the spring will strip young fir trees for the cambium layer.  This is why I tell people all the time, if you starve in Western Washington you are just plain ignorant. Camus, cat tails, cambium, grass and a whole host of weeds  may not be the best thing to eat but you will not starve to death.

----------


## Otzi

> Actually, my mother said turpentine.  My father said fried cardboard, and I thought of burnt popcorn.  I guess it depends to the individual.


I never ATE the bark, I just cut the strips and chewed like gum, then spit out the wood. I am interested in trying it cooked. Anything has to be better than pine bark especially pitch pine.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> I never ATE the bark, I just cut the strips and chewed like gum, then spit out the wood. I am interested in trying it cooked. Anything has to be better than pine bark especially pitch pine.


Let me guess, there was an "h" in that word instead of a "p?"  LOL!

----------


## alanjt

Just wanted to say that I tried some and found it to be quite good. I even fried some with a little salt and vinegar.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I wonder if you fry it in bacon grease ??

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I have had spruce and sasafrass inner barks fried and otherwise cooked, they were ok. The sasafrass was actually very good, tasted like stiff teaberry gum.

----------


## FarmGirl

Have chewed pine tree inner bark since I was a small child, never thought to cook it. I wonder if it adds or subtracts nutritional value?  F.G.

----------


## HikerLWT1010

> Have chewed pine tree inner bark since I was a small child, never thought to cook it. I wonder if it adds or subtracts nutritional value?  F.G.


Wonder also if it matters whether Longleaf, Loblolly, Shortleaf, etc.... ?

----------


## Abungu

I'll definately try that, thanks for posting.

----------

